# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  وصية الزهراء إلى علي بن أبي طالب عليهما السلام هي صرخت احتجاج

## الباسل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على أفضل الخلق وسيد المرسلين وخاتم الأنبياء محمد وعلى أهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين
وصية الزهراء إلى علي بن أبي طالب عليهما السلام 
هي صرخت احتجاج حتى ظهور قائم آل محمد (ص) وإثبات للحق وإبطال الباطل
وصية الزهراء (ع)
أبا الحسن إذا أني قضيت نحبي فغسلني وكفني 
وأخرج جنازتي بعد أن تهدأ الأصوات وتنام العيون
والذين كسروا ضلعي لا يسيرون خلف جنازتي 
وبعد دفني أخفي ملامح قبري . 
أبيات في هذا الشأن 
أبو الحسن غسلني وتراني طاهرة ولو غسلتني
لا تمس ضلعي ومتني 
أخاف يذوب قلبك لو شفتني 
ونعشي يا أبن عمي من تشيله 
نصف الليل أريد يصير شيله 
وتراب قبري من تهيله القبر لا تخلي رسوم يظهر. 

أليس هذا هو احتجاج من سيدة النساء (ع) على الظلم وتأكيد مخالفتها لمن ظلمها وكسر ضلعها وأحرق بيتها؟!
أليس هذه الوصية دليل كافي على غضب الزهراء (ع) حتى وفاتها وما بعد وفاتها؟!
أليس أخفاء القبر , تشيع الجنازة بالليل , عدم إشراك ظالميها في تشيع الجنازة والسير خلف جسدها الطاهر. هو دليل قوي على غضبها وعدم التنازل عن حقها؟!!
أولم يقول أبيها رسول الله (ص) في حقها:
يغضب الله لغضبها ويرضى لرضاها . 
إذن من ادعى علينا بقوله بأن خلاف الزهراء (ع) في فدك هو خلاف شخصي وزمني وليس صراع بين الحق والباطل. 
نقول له قف مكانك وراجع ضميرك وأقرأ التاريخ بعقلك 
ادعائك باطل وليس له منفذ ينفذ منه إلى العقول و ذوي الألباب.
ملاحظة 
لقد اختصرت كثيرا في الموضوع كي لا أطول عليكم وإلا سطرت الكثير من المجلدات في هذا الشأن.
تقبلو خالص تحياتي واحترامي 
أخوكم
الباســـــــــــــــــــل

----------


## نور الهدى

*الله يعطيك العافية اخي الباسل*

*وعساك على القوة* 

*وجزاك الله خير الجزاء*


*اختك ام محمد*

----------


## محمد

اخي البا سل

سلمت اناملك علي كل ماهو جديد 

وربي لا يحرمني منك ولا من طرحك الرائع 

جزيل الشكر لك

في انتظار جديدك بشوق 

تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## الباسل

> *الله يعطيك العافية اخي الباسل*
> 
> *وعساك على القوة*  
> *وجزاك الله خير الجزاء* 
> 
> 
> *اختك ام محمد*



لك جزيل الشكر والتقدير اختي الكريمة ام محمد على كل مشاركاتك الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه.
تقبلي خالص تحيات اخوك
الباســـــــــــــــــــل

----------


## الباسل

> اخي البا سل
> 
> سلمت اناملك علي كل ماهو جديد 
> 
> وربي لا يحرمني منك ولا من طرحك الرائع 
> 
> جزيل الشكر لك
> 
> في انتظار جديدك بشوق 
> ...



my brother mohammed 
thank you very much you are my sweet brother and darling.
hope hearing always nice news about you.
with my best regards
ur brother
الباســــــــــــــــــــل
هذه تحية خاصة لك بالانكلينزني لمعرفتي  بك في حب اللغة الانكلينزية ومعرفتك بها جيدا :bigsmile:

----------


## نور الولاية

*الله يعطيك العافية اخي الباسل*

*وعساك على القوة* 

*وجزاك الله خير الجزاء*

----------


## الباسل

> *الله يعطيك العافية اخي الباسل*
> 
> *وعساك على القوة*  
> *وجزاك الله خير الجزاء*



مشكور اخي العزيز على المرور والمشاركه الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية.
تقبل خالص تحيات اخوك
الباســـــــــــــــل

----------


## ام باسم

*1-* *قال رسول اللّه (صلى الله عليه وآله): (إذا كانَ يَوْمُالقيامَةِ نادى مُنادٍ: يا أَهْلَ الجَمْعِ غُضُّوا أَبْصارَكُمْ حَتى تَمُرَّفاطِمَة)(1**).* 
*2-* *قال رسول اللّه (صلى الله عليه وآله): (كُنْتُ إذااشْتَقْتُ إِلى رائِحَةِ الجنَّةِ شَمَمْتُ رَقَبَةَ فاطِمَة)(2**).* 
*3-* *قالرسول اللّه (صلى الله عليه وآله): (حَسْبُك مِنْ نساءِ العالَميَن أَرْبَع: مَرْيمَوَآسيَة وَخَديجَة وَفاطِمَة)(3**).* 
*4-* *قال رسول اللّه (صلى الله عليه وآله): (يا عَلِي هذا جبريلُ يُخْبِرنِي أَنَّ اللّهَ زَوَّجَك فاطِمَة)(4**).* 
*5-* *قالرسول اللّه (صلى الله عليه وآله): (ما رَضِيْتُ حَتّى رَضِيَتْفاطِمَة)(5**).* 
*6-* *قال رسول اللّه (صلى الله عليه وآله): (يا عَلِيّ إِنَّاللّهَ أَمَرَنِي أَنْ أُزَوِّجَكَ فاطِمَة)(6**).* 
*7-* *قال رسول اللّه (صلىالله عليه وآله): (إِنّ اللّهَ زَوَّجَ عَليّاً مِنْ فاطِمَة)(7**).* 
*8-* *قالرسول اللّه (صلى الله عليه وآله): (كُلُّ بَنِي أُمّ يَنْتَمونَ إِلى عُصْبَةٍ،إِلاّ وُلدَ فاطِمَة)(8**).* 
*9.* *قال رسول اللّه (صلى الله عليه وآله): (كُلِّبَنِي أُنثى عصْبَتُهم لأَبيهِمْ ماخَلا وُلْد فاطِمَة)(9**).* 
*10-* *قال رسولاللّه (صلى الله عليه وآله): (أَحَبُّ أَهْلِي إِليَّ فاطِمَة)(10**).* 
*11-* *قالرسول اللّه (صلى الله عليه وآله): (خَيْرُ نِساءِ العالَمين أَرْبَع: مَرْيَموَآسية وَخَدِيجَة وَفاطِمَة)(11**).* 
*12-* *قال رسول اللّه (صلى الله عليهوآله): (سيّدَةُ نِساءِ أَهْلِ الجَنَّةِ فاطِمَة)(12**).* 
*13-* *قال رسول اللّه (صلى الله عليه وآله): (إذا إشْتَقْتُ إلى ثِمارِ الجنَّةِ قَبَّلتُفاطِمَة)(13**).* 
*14-* *قال رســـول اللّه (صلى الله عليه وآله): (كَمُلَ مِنَالرِّجال كَثِيرُ وَلَمْ يَكْمُلْ مِنَ النساءِ إِلاّ أَرْبَع: مَرْيـــم وَآسِيَةوَخَديجـــَة وَفاطِمـــَة)(14**).* 
*15-* *قال رسول اللّه (صلى الله عليه وآله): (أَوَّلُ مَنْ يَدْخُلُ الجَنَّةَ: عَليٌّ وَفاطِمَة)(15**).* 
*16-* *قال رسولاللّه (صلى الله عليه وآله): (أُنْزِلَتْ آيَةُ التطْهِيرِ فِيْ خَمْسَةٍ فِيَّ،وَفِيْ عَليٍّ وَحَسَنٍ وَحُسَيْنٍ وَفاطِمَة)(16**).* 
*17-* *قال رسول اللّه (صلىالله عليه وآله): (أَفْضَلُ نِساءِ أَهْل الجَنَّةِ: مَرْيَمُ وَآسيةُ وَخَديجَةُوَفاطِمَة)(17**).* 
*18-* *قال رسول اللّه (صلى الله عليه وآله): (أَوَّلُ مَنْدَخَلَ الجَنَّةَ فاطِمَة)(18**).* 
*19-* *قال رسول اللّه (صلى الله عليه وآله): (المَهْدِيِ مِنْ عِتْرَتي مِنْ وُلدِ فاطِمَة)(19**).* 
*20-* *قال رســـول اللّه (صلى الله عليه وآله): (إنّ اللّهَ عَزَّوَجَلَّ فَطـــَمَ ابْنَتِي فاطِمَـــةوَوُلدَهـــا وَمَنْ أَحَبًّهُمْ مِنَ النّارِ فَلِذلِكَ سُمّيَتْفاطِمَة)(20**).* 
*21-* *قال رسول اللّه (صلى الله عليه وآله): (فاطِمَة أَنْتِأَوَّلُ أَهْلِ بَيْتي لُحُوقاً بِي)(21**).* 
*22-* *قال رسول اللّه (صلى اللهعليه وآله): (فاطِمَة بَضْعَةٌ مِنّي، يُريبُنِي ما رابَها، وَيُؤذِيني ماآذاهَا)(22**).* 
*23-* *قال رسول اللّه (صلى الله عليه وآله): (فاطِمَة بَضْعَةٌمِنّي يَسُرُّنِي ما يَسُرُّها)(23**).* 
*24-* *قال رسول اللّه (صلى الله عليهوآله): (فاطِمَة سِيِّدةُ نِساءِ أَهْلِ الجَنِّة)(24**).* 
*25-* *قال رسول اللّه (صلى الله عليه وآله): (فاطِمَة بَضْعَةُ مِنّي فَمَنْ أَغْضَبَهاأَغْضَبَنِي)(25**).*  
*26-* *قال رسول اللّه (صلى الله عليه وآله): (فاطِمَةخُلِقَتْ حورِيَّةٌ فِيْ صورة إنسيّة)(26**).* 
*27-* *قال رسول اللّه (صلى اللهعليه وآله): (فاطِمَة حَوْراءُ آدَميّةَ لَم تَحضْ وَلَمْ تَطْمِث)(27**).* 
*28-* *قال رسول اللّه (صلى الله عليه وآله): (فاطِمَة بَضْعَةٌ مِنّي يُؤْذيِني ما آذاهاوَيَنَصُبَني ما أنَصَبَها)(28**).* 
*29-* *قال رسول اللّه (صلى الله عليه وآله): (فاطِمَة بَضْعَةُ مِنّي يُغْضِبُني ما يُغْضِبُها وَيَبْسُطُني مايَبْسَطُها)(29**).* 
*30-* *قال رسول اللّه (صلى الله عليه وآله): (فاطِمَةأَحَبُّ إِليَّ مِنْكَ يا عَلِيّ وَأَنْتَ أَعَزُّ عَلَيَّ مِنْها)(30**).* 
*31-* *قال رسول اللّه (صلى الله عليه وآله): (فاطِمَة بَضْعَةٌ مِنّي وَهِيَ قَلْبِيْوَهِيَ روُحِي التي بَيْنَ جَنْبِيّ)(31**).* 
*32-* *قال رسول اللّه (صلى اللهعليه وآله): (فاطِمَة سيِّدَةُ نِساءِ أُمَّتِي)(32**).* 
*33-* *قال رسول اللّه (صلى الله عليه وآله): (فاطِمَة شُجْنَةٌ مِنّي يَبْسُطُنِي ما يَبْسُطُهاوَيَقْبِضُنِي ما يَقْبُضُها)(33**).* 
*34-* *قال رسول اللّه (صلى الله عليهوآله): (فاطِمَة بَضْعَةٌ مِنّي يُؤلِمُها ما يُؤْلِمُنِي وَيَسَرُّنِي مايَسُرُّها)(34**).* 
*35-* *قال رسول اللّه (صلى الله عليه وآله): (فاطِمَةبَضْعَةٌ مِنّي مَنْ آْذاهَا فَقَدْ آذانِي)(35**).* 
*36-* *قال رسول اللّه (صلىالله عليه وآله): (فاطِمَة بَهْجَةُ قَلْبِي وَابْناها ثَمْرَةُفُؤادِي)(36**).* 
*37-* *قال رسول اللّه (صلى الله عليه وآله): (فاطِمَة لَيْسَتْكَنِساءِ الآدَميّين)(37**).* 
*38-* *قال رسول اللّه (صلى الله عليه وآله): (فاطِمَة مُضْغَةٌ مِنّي يَقْبِضُني ما قَبَضَها وَيَبْسُطُني مابَسَطَها)(38**).* 
*39-* *قال رسول اللّه (صلى الله عليه وآله): (فاطِمَة إِنّاللّهَ يَغْضِبُ لِغَضَبَكِ)(39**).*  
*40-* *قال رسول اللّه (صلى الله عليهوآله): (فاطِمَة إِنّ اللّهَ غَيْرُ مُعَذِّبِكِ وَلا أَحَدٍ مِنْ وُلْدِكِ*

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

*كل الشكر والتقدير لكِ أخي الباسل على هذا الطرح* *العظيم*
*ونسأل الله أن تنالِ شفاعة فاطمة الزهراء*
*مثأبين* *ومأجورين*

----------


## م الغاليين

مشكوراخي الباسل على

----------


## م الغاليين

مشكوراخي الباسل على  الموضوع 
جعلنا الله واياكم من الموالين لهم والبرائة من اعدائهم

----------


## م الغاليين

مشكر اخوي الباسل على  الموضوع المفيد

----------


## hiclas

اخي العزيز الباسل لك جزيل الشكر والتقدير على ما قدمة يداك وخطته اناملك اقف لك احتراما واعجابا.
من يقول غير ما تفضل به اخي الباسل يتفضل يقول لنا ويخبرنا أين هو قبر سيدة النساء فاطمة الزهراء سلام الله عليه بنت النبي رسولنا الكريم محمد صل الله عليه وآله وسلم.
عجبي من ناس  تحمل عقول معطلة لا تفكر بها فأصبحة عقولهم مثل ادمغة باقي مخلوقات الله التي لا تفكير وعقول بل ادمغة فارغة!!!!!
نعل الله من ظلم سيدة النساء وكسر ظلعها واسقط جنينها.

----------


## الباسل

مشكورين جميعا على ما تفضلتو به من معلومات تفيد وتغني الموضوع وهنا اشير الى ما قدمته اختنا الكريمة ام باسم والاخ العزيز هااااي كلاس.
لكم جميعا حزيل الشكر والتقدير على مروركم ومشاركاتك الفعاله الله لا يحرمنا منكم واجرنا ان شاء الله جميعا على الزهراء سلام الله عليها.
تقبلو خالص تحيات اخوكم
الباســــــــــــل

----------


## صيادهندي محرج

كلام جميل وموضوع اجمل بس في كلام لزهراء انت ما ذكرته هنا يا الباسل وانا معلوم انت مخ كبير انا على طول شوف انت في منتديات كبيره
انا يبغى انت يقول اهم شي في تربية للمرأة قالته او سالته الزهراء للإمام علي عليه السلام كي تعلم المرأة المسلمة المعنى الحقيقي للزوجة المؤمنة.
ايش هذا الكلام يا الباسل انا بكرا يجي يبغى جواب انت اوكي؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*سلام الله عليكي  يا  سيدتي  يا بنت رسول الله (ص)*
*ومن يعرف مواضع الجودة في الكلام ويلتمس بدائع الصنعة فيه يرى ان الزهراء (صلوات الله وسلامه عليها ) التي لم تبلغ من العمر ما به تستطيع ان تغنيها التجارب وتجري بين يديها الأمثال ثمانية عشر عاماً هو كل عمرها المبارك ومع هذا فقد امتطت ناصية الكلام وجاءت بالعجب العجاب وحيّرت العقول والالباب بما احتوي منطقها من حكمة وفصل الخطاب وهي المثكولة بأبيها خاتم الانبياء ( صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ) ولا عجب فهم أئمة الكلام وأمراء البيان ومن يتأمل خطبتها سلام الله عليها التي رددتها الاجيال وتناولها المحققون والشراح يجد ما نرمي اليه جلياً واضحاً.*

 
*لو اردنا ان  ننقل كل ما كتب عن الزهراء عليها السلام* 

*سوف لا نجد مساحات  تفيها حقها* 

*العزيز  (باسل )* 

*اشكرك على الموضوع  الرائع* 

*وننتظر المزيد *

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

اخوي الباسل 
الف شكر ع الموضوع الرائع 
الله يعطيك الف عافيه 
الولاء الفاطمي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

شكرا أخي الباسل على طرح الموضوع الرائع والقيم
سلمت يداك وبوركت يمناك على ماخطته أناملك
تقبل مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير
أختك
عيون لاتنام

----------


## الباسل

> كلام جميل وموضوع اجمل بس في كلام لزهراء انت ما ذكرته هنا يا الباسل وانا معلوم انت مخ كبير انا على طول شوف انت في منتديات كبيره
> انا يبغى انت يقول اهم شي في تربية للمرأة قالته او سالته الزهراء للإمام علي عليه السلام كي تعلم المرأة المسلمة المعنى الحقيقي للزوجة المؤمنة.
> ايش هذا الكلام يا الباسل انا بكرا يجي يبغى جواب انت اوكي؟



الاخ العزيز ليس جازم بما تريد مني ايضاحه هنا  لان حيات الزهراء (ع) حياة كبيرة وعظيمة لا نستطيع تسطيره هنا وهناك لكن حسب فهمي في حصرك في خطاب الزهراء (ع) مع الامام علي (ع) في اشارتك للزوجة المؤمنة إذن أنت تعني التالي:
ينقل الروات ومنهم سليم بن قيس الهلالي هذا الراوي العظيم الذي عاصر اربعة من الائمة الطاهرين المعصومين عليهم السلام 
حيث نقل 
بأن الزهراء (ع) في بداية حديثها مع أمير المؤمنين (ع) قالت له على هيئة سؤال فقالة:
أبى الحسن هل عهتني كاذبة أو خائنة أو خالفتك من أن عاشرتني؟!!
فقال الامام ابو الحسن (ع) لها :
ما عاد الله يا زهراء أن ات اوبخك أو ادعي عليكي بمخالفتي فأنتي أطر وأسمى من ذلك...يا زهراء أنت والرسول أركاني.
هنا بالفعل سيدة نساء العالمين أرادة توصيل رسالة للمرأة المسلمة عامة وإلى المرأة الشيعية خاصة مهمة, نمودج من التربية الرسالية المحمدية للمرأة المسلمة.
وهذا الموضوع يحتاج لفرد موضوع مستقل عن وصية الزهراء سلام الله عليها لانه موضوع ضخم يحتاج لبحث شامل متكامل لا المرور عليه هكذا يا اخي العزي وأنا هنا قد حاولة الاختصار بقدر الامكان وأتمنى أنه يشفي ويريح قلبك وادعو الله التوفيق في السداد وقد ووفقت للوصول لما أرت اخي الكريم.
تقبل خالص تحيات اخوك
الباســــل 
ولا تنسونا من الدعاء.

----------


## الباسل

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> *سلام الله عليكي يا سيدتي يا بنت رسول الله (ص)* 
> *ومن يعرف مواضع الجودة في الكلام ويلتمس بدائع الصنعة فيه يرى ان الزهراء (صلوات الله وسلامه عليها ) التي لم تبلغ من العمر ما به تستطيع ان تغنيها التجارب وتجري بين يديها الأمثال ثمانية عشر عاماً هو كل عمرها المبارك ومع هذا فقد امتطت ناصية الكلام وجاءت بالعجب العجاب وحيّرت العقول والالباب بما احتوي منطقها من حكمة وفصل الخطاب وهي المثكولة بأبيها خاتم الانبياء ( صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ) ولا عجب فهم أئمة الكلام وأمراء البيان ومن يتأمل خطبتها سلام الله عليها التي رددتها الاجيال وتناولها المحققون والشراح يجد ما نرمي اليه جلياً واضحاً.*
> 
> 
> *لو اردنا ان ننقل كل ما كتب عن الزهراء عليها السلام*  
> *سوف لا نجد مساحات تفيها حقها*  
> *العزيز (باسل )*  
> ...



اخي العزيز محمود سعد لا يسعني إلا تقديم جزيل الشكر والتقدير على ما تفضلت به من معلومات قيمة في الموضوع جعله الله في ميزان اعمالك وجعله حاجبا بينك وبين النار والله يحفظك من كل سوء ومكروه.
تقبل خالص تحيات واحترام اخوك
الباســــــــــــــــــــل

----------


## الباسل

> اخوي الباسل 
> الف شكر ع الموضوع الرائع 
> الله يعطيك الف عافيه 
> 
> الولاء الفاطمي



اخي العزيز لك جزيل الشكر والتقدير على المشاركه الله يعطيك الصحة والعافيه ويحفظك من كل سوء ومكروه.
تقبل خالص تحيات اخوك
الباســـــــــــــــل

----------


## الباسل

> شكرا أخي الباسل على طرح الموضوع الرائع والقيم
> سلمت يداك وبوركت يمناك على ماخطته أناملك
> تقبل مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير
> أختك
> عيون لاتنام



سلمتي اختي الكريمة وسلم كل من تحبين لك جزيل الشكر والتقدير على مشاركتك الفعاله والله يحفظك من كل سوء ومكروه.
تقبلي خالص تحيات اخوك
الباســــــــــــــــــل

----------


## صيادهندي محرج

> الاخ العزيز ليس جازم بما تريد مني ايضاحه هنا لان حيات الزهراء (ع) حياة كبيرة وعظيمة لا نستطيع تسطيره هنا وهناك لكن حسب فهمي في حصرك في خطاب الزهراء (ع) مع الامام علي (ع) في اشارتك للزوجة المؤمنة إذن أنت تعني التالي:
> 
> ينقل الروات ومنهم سليم بن قيس الهلالي هذا الراوي العظيم الذي عاصر اربعة من الائمة الطاهرين المعصومين عليهم السلام 
> حيث نقل 
> بأن الزهراء (ع) في بداية حديثها مع أمير المؤمنين (ع) قالت له على هيئة سؤال فقالة:
> أبى الحسن هل عهتني كاذبة أو خائنة أو خالفتك من أن عاشرتني؟!!
> فقال الامام ابو الحسن (ع) لها :
> ما عاد الله يا زهراء أن ات اوبخك أو ادعي عليكي بمخالفتي فأنتي أطر وأسمى من ذلك...يا زهراء أنت والرسول أركاني.
> هنا بالفعل سيدة نساء العالمين أرادة توصيل رسالة للمرأة المسلمة عامة وإلى المرأة الشيعية خاصة مهمة, نمودج من التربية الرسالية المحمدية للمرأة المسلمة.
> ...



ماشاء الله عليك يا الباسل جبتها صح عجبني ردك وهذا ما كنت اقصده بالتمام
اقدم لك احترامي واعجابي وشكري
ومافي انت زعلان يا خبيبي الباسل اوكي :rolleyes:

----------


## الباسل

> ماشاء الله عليك يا الباسل جبتها صح عجبني ردك وهذا ما كنت اقصده بالتمام
> 
> اقدم لك احترامي واعجابي وشكري 
> ومافي انت زعلان يا خبيبي الباسل اوكي



اهلا وسهلا بك اخ عزيز وغالي واسعدني محاورتك واحمد الله أن وفقني لإيصال ما أرت.
للمعلومية وتصحيح الخطأ
الراوي سليم بن قيس الهلالي عاش وعاصر خمسة من الائمة الاطهار سلام الله عليهم وهم:
1- الامام علي (ع)
2- الامام الحسن (ع)
3- الامام الحسين (ع)
4- الامام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين (ع)
الامام الباقر (ع)
وله كتاب:
كتاب سليم بن قيس الهلالي
وهو كتاب تاريخي يعتبر مصدر من مصادر الشيعة الاثنى عشرية
يذكر فيه من الروايات والقصص ما يشيب له الرأس.
تقبلو خالص تحيات أخوكم
الباســــــــــــــل

----------

